# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Pompas resistentes

## Ravenous

Alguien conoce alguna fórmula para hacer pompas de jabón que aguanten? ¿o es algo que se comercializa?

----------


## Goreneko

se comercializa, y conozco una que es con una burbuja de plastico.
De todas formas, en el que se comercializa, es dificil conseguir recambios.

Saludos

----------


## magoivan

en la tele una vez vi a un mago que al soplar por un cigarro encendido (si no recuerdo mal) sacaba una burbuja que no era transparente que la podia cojer con la mano. Sera lo mismo? Si alguien sabe la formula porfabor que me la envien.
gracias
saludos magoivan

----------


## juantxo

yo he visto las dos versiones: una es la del botecito de pompas especial que venden en cualquier gran superficie que son pompas que no explotan y se pueden juntar unas con otras, luego esta el efecto de la pompa que agarras del aire y se convierte en solida pero ahora mismo n se dnde se comercializa..

saludos..  :Smile1:

----------


## BITTOR

Podeis ver una rutina con pompas en la pagina web del mago Mirko. http://www.mirkomagic.com

----------


## Ella

en tienda magia vendian en invierno pompas de jabon que se podian cojer

----------


## hiram

hola  mirate  en  google  yo  encontre una  pagina  q  te  explicaban  como  hacerlas resistentes  es con  glicerina  y azucar  agua  y  jabon  concentrado   yo  las  hize  y  la  verdad  q   son   resitentes   las  puedes   hasta coger   tambien  se  venden  el  las  jugeterias  un  tubito  que   tiene  pompas  q se  pueden  cojer   y  esas son  mas  resitentes loo   q el  tubito  es  un  'poco  caro  y  te  sacan los  ojos jejeje  :shock:   :Lol:

----------


## letang

El coger una pompa del aire y manipular con ella es eso... manipulación, no es ninguna pompa de jabón especial.

Después están los números con pompas como el de Mirko, pero creo que a parte del jabón, es importante las protecciones que se ponen, esos guantes o muñequeras que deben ayudar a que la pompa resista los golpes que se le dan.

Lo de llenar una pompa de humo no tiene ninguna complicación, es aspirar humo y echarlo dentro de la pompa. Queda muy bonito y, cuando la explotas, aún más, porque sale una nube de humo (o incluso te puede salir una paloma  :shock:  )

Un saludo!

----------


## Bubby Barton

Hola a todos, 

Hola hiram, ¿y sabes donde puedo comprar glicerina? gracias

----------


## hiram

yo la compre  en un farmacia ... :?

----------


## Bubby Barton

gracias,   :Oops:  ... Si vale, no se lo que es la glicerina...

----------


## trasobo

> gracias,   ... Si vale, no se lo que es la glicerina...


Definición de Glicerina: Líquido incoloro, espeso y dulce, que se encuentra en todos los cuerpos grasos como base de su composición. La glicerina es un humectante, lo que significa que atrae la humedad a la piel. Se usa mucho en farmacia, perfumería.

Un saludo!

----------


## Ravenous

Y es dificil de sacar de las manos, como el aceite. Una cochinadita, vamos   :Smile1:

----------


## Xeic

Yo compre el líquido ya preparado en una tienda de barcelona, en la que venden toda clase de material de teatro.  Se llama El Ingenio”, situada al carrer Rauric nº 6 de Barcelona. Tambien venden por correo.

La verdad es que son resistentes.

----------


## gilbert-magic

Hola!!!

No se ya han visto unas como pastas de colores pequeñas, que vienen con unos tubitos, son creo de procedencia china y son muy faciles de consegui en cualquier jugueteria viene en packs de 5, yo los uso para manipulación de burbujas y queda super bien!!! pues para desacerte de ellas solo las apachurras y ya.

No se si en su país las comercialicen...

----------


## jcfchicky

¿Alguien sabe cuál es la cantidad perfecta para esa disolución?
Yo esque he visto, que para que sean más resistentes en vez de jabón hay que echarles samphoo, azucar, glicerina, ... Pero no se la cantidad exacta, ¿ y vosotros?
GRacias 8)

----------


## jjmontoliu

Glicerina en cualquier droguería.
Si quieres,aunque algo más caro,Losander vende el líquido

----------


## guizzmo

para que las pompas aguanten mas hay quew agregarles glicerina que se vende en farmacias
cuanta mas resistencia mas glicerina

----------


## Ravenous

Por favor, si se va a resucitar un tema, que sea para aportar datos nuevos, no para repetir lo que ya se ha dicho (hace dos años nada menos).

----------


## magic_7

si, pero tampoco hay que hechar mucha glicerina porque sino no salen las pompas que es lo que me ha pasado a mi

----------


## Coloclom

y no sirve nitroglicerina??

----------


## magic_7

creo que no, me parece que son 2 sustancias diferentes, yo lo que quiero probar es comprar pompas de jabon de esas que ya esta echo y añadirle glicerina a ver que pasa

----------


## Coloclom

lo decía en broma Magic 7, una simple gota de nitroglicerina haría volar tu casa por los aires cuando una de las bombas explotara... Creeme que lo sé por experiencia  :Wink1: 

Suerte con la dosis de glicerina y ya nos contarás- saludos

----------


## magic_7

ajaja, pues yo ya estaba pensando en probar con nitroglicerina

----------

